# Can someone please identify?!



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

I saw this tort, and I think it is a gopher tortoise. I live in Louisiana. I touched it, so do I need to call Wildlife and Fisheries?


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 9, 2014)

What part of Louisiana are you in. Ive never seen a wild tortoise here. Im in swla. Not sure if its a gopher or not.


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

Southeastern La... 75 miles from New Orleans


----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 9, 2014)

If you are in this area I would just leave it. Otherwise I would call wildlife and fisheries to let them know and see what they say. They might want to tag it or something.


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

I am afraid if it is a Texas gopher, then it will be destroyed.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 9, 2014)

jdelagarza001 said:


> I am afraid if it is a Texas gopher, then it will be destroyed.


Why would it be destroyed ?


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

Because It is not native to Louisiana if it is a Texas gopher that someone let loose. I would need to find a sanctuary.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 9, 2014)

jdelagarza001 said:


> Because It is not native to Louisiana if it is a Texas gopher that someone let loose. I would need to find a sanctuary.


Can't you release it in Texas?


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

I am 5 hours away.


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 9, 2014)

jdelagarza001 said:


> I am 5 hours away.



i doubt they'd destroy it just because it's non native i almost bet they'd take it in or send you in the direction of a rehaber but you can get in trouble for touching them or taking them and i mean BIG trouble like felony


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting in touch with them now! I just would like to see if anyone can identify in the meanwhile. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Camryn (Aug 9, 2014)

Keep us updated please.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 9, 2014)

David...any Gopherus agassizii caught in Oregon no matter how healthy is euthanized by the DF&G. That's how they feel they are preventing disease from spreading. Don't ever let any Forest Ranger or Fish and Game types know if you have a desert tortoise....


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 9, 2014)

Any chance of relocating this gorgeous creature? 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 9, 2014)

This is definitely a gopher, and I want to do what is best for this little tort. Sorry, no relocation.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 10, 2014)

jdelagarza001 said:


> This is definitely a gopher, and I want to do what is best for this little tort. Sorry, no relocation.



Best of luck and please keep us posted. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 12, 2014)

If it is non-native, it could be someone's escaped/released pet. Unfortunately, should not be released into the wild to potentially cause illness in wild specimens.


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just wanted to update y'all..... It was a wild gopher tortoise... He was released into a federally protected gopher area, no roads near him.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 12, 2014)

jdelagarza001 said:


> Just wanted to update y'all..... It was a wild gopher tortoise... He was released into a federally protected gopher area, no roads near him.



Yay!!!!



May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

Whatever it is its a male


----------

